

Rails Powered by the GlassFish Application Server (builtin load balancing, clustering, no mongrels) - patrickg-zill
http://developers.sun.com/appserver/reference/techart/rails_gf/index.html
Wondering what the Rails-using community is doing with JRuby technologies like this.  Seems that deploying with this method might solve some of the scaling problems... ?
======
webframp
GlassFish sounds interesting but why muddle Ruby with Java unless you really
need Java?

